

Men are 50% more likely than women to support whistleblower Edward Snowden - ckelly
http://survata.com/blog/men-are-50-more-likely-than-women-to-support-whistleblower-edward-snowden/

======
lawnchair_larry
Except everyone just lies to surveywall spam to get to the next page, so who
knows if that's the case.

~~~
ckelly
Hi Larry - I'm a Survata co-founder. Our system screens out respondents who
answer too quickly, answer in a suspicious pattern, fail "trap" questions,
etc. So individuals not taking the survey seriously do not impact our data
collection.

------
surrealize
He did leave his girlfriend behind in Hawaii.

As much as I hate how the media is focusing on Snowden rather than the actual
leaks, I can't help but wonder what the deal is with that relationship.

~~~
ebrenes
Given it was just his girlfriend, why would you expect the level of commitment
that would even strain a marriage?

The guy basically made himself target #1 of one of the world's super powers
and he's on the run. Why would he force anyone to tag along with him, just
based off some temporary notion of companionship? If they were married, with
children or had some undying level of commitment, I could see some
bewilderment.

So far it just seems incredibly logical and reasonable she would stay behind,
on both their parts.

------
sunnybythesea
Men are 60% more likely to complete a survey Disclaimer: I just made that up

